# Ufermatte wie weit ins Wasser und in Flachwasserzone?



## mwallo (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

wie weit sollte die Ufermatte ins Wasser reichen und ist es sinnvoll, wenn ich meine komplette Flachwasserzone mit Ufermatte bedecke? 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte wie weit ins Wasser und in Flachwasserzone?*

Hallo, 
es ist egal, wie weit die Ufermatte ins Wasser reicht ( bei mir bis zu anderthalb Meter). So kannst Du gleich die sichtbare Folie abdecken - ist aber "etwas" teurer als Sand 

Optisch sinnvoll sind vermutlich mindestens 50 cm. Du kannst also auch die komplette Flachwasserzone mit der Matte bedecken.  Nachteil (außer den finanziellen) gibt s keinen. Wichtig ist die Kapillarsperre auf der Uferseite.


----------



## Annett (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte wie weit ins Wasser und in Flachwasserzone?*

Moin.

Wenn man den Uferrand mit einem optimalen Profil angelegt hat, braucht man eigentlich gar keine Ufermatte. Das Substrat=Sand verdeckt dann sowieso die Folie.
Ansonsten ist es wie ramu schreibt: es reichen wenige Zentimeter, damit Dir die Ufermatte Wasser transportiert (was ihr ursprünglicher Zweck ist).
Ich weiß nicht, wie stark Pflanzen im Flachwasserbereich, trotz Substrat auf der Ufermatte in eben dieser wurzeln. Auf dem Uferwall hat man teilweise heftige Probleme, bereits eingewurzelte Pflanzen zu entfernen. Wenn das im Teich genauso ist, wirds mit dem später nötigen Ausdünnen der Bestände evtl. schwierig.


----------



## mwallo (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte wie weit ins Wasser und in Flachwasserzone?*

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Ihr redet alle von Sand. Bis jetzt habe ich bei mir gar keinen Sand vorgesehen! Für was sollte ich den nutzen? Meine Pflanzen wachsen bis jetzt sehr gut ohne Sand, da sie noch in Körben stehen. Wenn ich die Ufermatte habe, sollten die Pflanzen sich dort verwurzeln. Und wenn ich die Flachwasserzone mit Sand bedecke, verschmischt sich doch irgendwann alles mit Schlamm. 

Bitte klärt mich auf...

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Annett (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte wie weit ins Wasser und in Flachwasserzone?*

Hallo Marco.

Da ist das ausführlicher erklärt, als ich es jetzt schreiben könnte: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21821


----------



## mwallo (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte wie weit ins Wasser und in Flachwasserzone?*

Annett, danke für den Link. Irgendwann hatte ich den Beitrag aber schon mal gelesen.
Bis jetzt habe ich keine Notwendigkeit für Sand in meinem Teich gefunden, also bleibt er draußen.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte wie weit ins Wasser und in Flachwasserzone?*

Ist ja auch ein optisches Kriterium. Ich sehe lieber auf Sand wie auf Folie...


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte wie weit ins Wasser und in Flachwasserzone?*



> Und wenn ich die Flachwasserzone mit Sand bedecke, verschmischt sich doch irgendwann alles mit Schlamm.



Bei mir ist in sandbedeckten Flachwasser 0,0 Schlamm. Kommt vielleicht auf den Sand an. Ich habe lehmhaltigen Verlegesand.


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte wie weit ins Wasser und in Flachwasserzone?*

Hallo Marco,



mwallo schrieb:


> Und wenn ich die Flachwasserzone mit Sand bedecke, verschmischt sich doch irgendwann alles mit Schlamm.



Nein, tut es nicht. Wo soll der Schlamm denn herkommen? Abgestorbene Pflanzenreste, Schmoder etc. bleiben auf dem Sand liegen und können relativ leicht entfernt werden. Entweder einfach abkeschern oder mit den Gartenschlauch in Richtung Bodenablauf oder Pumpe, je nach dem, was Du hast, pusten.

Dafür siedeln sich nützliche Bakterien gerne auf Sand an.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte wie weit ins Wasser und in Flachwasserzone?*



> Dafür siedeln sich nützliche Bakterien gerne auf Sand an.


Jau


----------



## mwallo (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte wie weit ins Wasser und in Flachwasserzone?*

Hm, das mit den Bakterien ist vielleicht ein Argument. Aber wird der Sand nicht von den Fischen aufgewirbelt und somit überall verteilt? Wie verhindert ihr, dass der Sand nicht in tiefere Zonen abrutscht? Ich müsste mir dann einen kleinen Wall bauen, da meine Flachwasserzone etwas schräg ist.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte wie weit ins Wasser und in Flachwasserzone?*

Ok, das mit den Fischen mag sein (kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen, ich habe nur __ Moderlieschen und die wirbeln nix auf). Ich glaube aber, dass der Sand genauso schnell wieder zu Boden sinkt, wie er aufgewirbelt wurde. Eine Trübung kommt wenn dann vom Schlamm bzw. von Algen und nicht vom (lehmhaltigen!) Sand.

Kommt drauf an, wie schräg Deine Flachwasserzone ist. Ich habe unterschiedliche Schrägen und der Sand hält eigentlich überall sehr gut. Wenn es wirklich zu steil werden sollte, könntest Du ja an der noch flacheren (Übergangs)Stelle Steine o.ä. als Wall hinlegen. Ich denke aber, dass der Sand auch ohne Wall halten müsste. Natürlich nicht bei einem Gefälle von 50 Grad und mehr ... Probier doch einfach mal an einer Stelle mit zwei, drei Schaufeln aus.


----------



## Annett (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte wie weit ins Wasser und in Flachwasserzone?*

Moin.

Wenn es wirklich zu steil ist, kann man den Sand dann auch tatsächlich auf einer eingebrachten Ufermatte verteilen. Da diese rauher als eine Folie ist, hält er besser...


----------



## mwallo (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte wie weit ins Wasser und in Flachwasserzone?*

Es ist nur ein ganz leichtes Gefälle. Ich werde es einfach mal testen. 
Wie dick sollte die Sandschicht denn sein und was für Sand nehme ich am besten? Habe noch Spielsand, aber der ist wohl zu hell/gelb.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte wie weit ins Wasser und in Flachwasserzone?*



> Wie dick sollte die Sandschicht denn sein und was für Sand nehme ich am besten? Habe noch Spielsand, aber der ist wohl zu hell/gelb.


Kommt drauf an, ob und welche Pflanzen Du da rein setzen willst. Falls gar keine, dann reichen sicherlich ein paar Zentimeter. Ich habe bei mir im Schnitt so etwa 4 bis 5 Zentimeter eingebracht. Dort wächst überall prima die Nadelsimse und bildet langsam aber sicher einen prima „Teppich“. Wenn Du drunter die Ufermatte hast, reichen auch weniger (1 bis 2 cm).

Welcher Sand? Ideal wäre ungewaschener, lehmhaltiger Sand (sogenannter Kabelsand). Gibt es hier im Süden aber nicht in jedem Kieswerk. Einfach mal rum telefonieren oder googeln. Zur Not geht wohl auch Spielsand (wird in den Teichforen oft verwendet). Mit Spielsand habe ich aber keine Erfahrung. Vielleicht können da andere Infos geben.


----------



## mwallo (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte wie weit ins Wasser und in Flachwasserzone?*

Die Nadelsimse sieht ja super aus. Die will ich auch. Danke für den Tipp. Da muss ich gleich mal eine Gesuch erstellen.

Ich probiere es einfach mal mit dem Spielsand, aber wahrscheinlich ist der zu hell unter Wasser.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte wie weit ins Wasser und in Flachwasserzone?*

Hallo Marco,

ich habe auch Spielsand genommen und das Helle ist sehr schön. Man sieht nämlich sehr gut, was da nicht hingehört, wer da rumkrabbelt und was sonst noch so am Boden los ist!


----------



## Waldmensch (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte wie weit ins Wasser und in Flachwasserzone?*

HuHu,

bin auch auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Sand für unseren Teich. Im Moment sieht man da nur die nackige Folie...ohne Ufermatte o.ä., schaut echt hässlich aus...dazu kommen noch Schwebealgen....eine richtig tolle Brühe...(hoffentlich kommt Mona's __ Hornkraut bald  ) Der Teich wurde erst vor kurzem übernommen/->  ....sollte man wirlich diesen Spielsand verwenden?..ist die Körnung da nicht zu klein (Filteranlage?)...und ein Nähranteil zu niedrig (lehm..usw?) ...habe hier leider noch keinen geeigneten Sandlieferanten gefunden...aber wenn es so auch geht, - wäre das ja sicher ne Option   . Im Teich befinden sich z.zt nur 3 Goldfische und ca. 2 andere kleinere dunkle fische (sie haben sich mir leider noch nicht mit Namen vorgestellt) 


vlg aus Thüringen


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte wie weit ins Wasser und in Flachwasserzone?*

Huhu Waldmensch,

der Lehmanteil im  wird erst wichtig, wenn Du den Sand als Pflanzsubstrat nimmst. Wenn Du allerdings gründelnde Fische hast - und Goldfische gehören dazu - könnte ein zu hoher Lehmanteil ein Problem sein.

Wenn Du einen Bodenablauf hast, sollte der Sand sicher nicht bis an diesen heranreichen. 

Ansonsten kann ich zu Sand und Pumpe nur sagen: Meine läuft jetzt fast ohne Unterbrechung 8 Jahre und der Saugkorb ist ca. 10 cm vom Boden - sprich Sandboden - entfernt. Ich finde weder den Sand im Filter wieder noch hatte die Pumpe Ausfälle deswegen.

Es muss übrigens kein Spielsand sein, es geht zum Beispiel auch Verlegesand. Der Spielsand - der ganz häufig in 20 kg Säcken angeboten wird - ist eigentlich meistens die Option für Mini- und Kleinteichbesitzer, die sich keinen Kubikmeter Kies auf die Einfahrt kippen lassen können.


----------



## Waldmensch (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte wie weit ins Wasser und in Flachwasserzone?*

Hey Christine,

vielen Dank für die Info....also kann ich getrost Spielsand verwenden?....habe heute ca. 500l Wasser abgepumpt da ich keinerlei struktur im teich erkennen konnte....jetzt zeigt sich in etwa wo eine Pflanz-Sumpfzone ist....wo ich etwas Sand legen kann....damits etwas schick aussieht das ganze ...den Verlegesand hätt ich ja auch gern..nur leider gibt es hier in der Nähe keine Bezugsquelle....zumindest wachsen Nadelsimse und __ Nadelkraut seit ca. 2 Wochen wie verrückt....(die habe ich an die Nähe von bereits vorhandenen Pflanzen drangebabbt)..und die Wasserwerte scheinen auch okay lt. Test....am Boden (bzw. am Teichrand) habe ich etwas "schmodder"...so krieselzeug was sich mit den händen nicht abschöpfen lässt..scheinbar algenreste?...lg


----------

